# How do you run so shallow?



## 89rfl (Aug 15, 2011)

I have heard so many people say how shallow they can go in their flats boats but my 18 ft majek redfish line met its match in more water than some people say they can run in. i dont know if I am running it wrong or if they are just miss judging their water depth but after we were stuck i got out the measuring tape and it was 5 inches of water. Like I have a freind with a curlew and he said that he can get up in 6 inches of water and i think he is is miss judgeing the water and just proud of his new boat.If anybody can go shallower tell me or is that maxing out the boat on its shallow water abilites.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

89rfl said:


> " *get up in* *6 inches of water*".


With no bottom.


----------



## SpecialK (Mar 20, 2007)

Your rfl should not get stuck in 5" if you were up on plane.
Jack plate up and hammer down get the boats on top of the water.

I dont know of many prop driven boats that will idle thru or jump up out of 5".


----------



## SpecialK (Mar 20, 2007)

sotexhookset said:


> With no bottom.


Maybe 6" with a sludge bottom... Definately not sand.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

That's what I meant. And your right, j/p up and hammer down while riding the rails if need be. Gotta push through while being careful.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Your rfl will run in 3-4 inches hard white sand, if done properly with the motor setup corectly on the jackplate and having trim and jackplate set correctly. Your number 1 problem beginners have runniong shallow is running too fast. If you dump the throttle every time you get shallow all you do is outrun the tunnels ability to deliver water to the engine. It is always a good idea if you are pushing the envelope to do it over soft bottom. Sand doesn't slide across the hull like mud does. And grass is stickier than mud also. Just remember to go slow and have plenty of throttle left for emergencies. 


As for shallow running the 21 rfl is a skinnier running hull. I have run in firm bottom where my chines left marks on the bottom and it kept going. We went back and measured just over 2" between the tracks. I have video of going shallower than that but the tree huggers have a coronary every time i post the video.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

My limit in soft bottom is about 8-9" drift to deeper water if you are shallower or start pushing. If you are over hard sand add a few inches, if you don't all you are doing is tearing up equipment, and the bottom. Running over and getting on plane are 2 different questions.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

railbird said:


> Your rfl will run in 3-4 inches hard white sand, if done properly with the motor setup corectly on the jackplate and having trim and jackplate set correctly. Your number 1 problem beginners have runniong shallow is running too fast. If you dump the throttle every time you get shallow all you do is outrun the tunnels ability to deliver water to the engine. It is always a good idea if you are pushing the envelope to do it over soft bottom. Sand doesn't slide across the hull like mud does. And grass is stickier than mud also. Just remember to go slow and have plenty of throttle left for emergencies.
> 
> As for shallow running the 21 rfl is a skinnier running hull. I have run in firm bottom where my chines left marks on the bottom and it kept going. We went back and *measured just over 2" between the tracks*.* I have video of going shallower than that but the tree huggers have a coronary every time i post the video*.


Post up. No tree hugging going on here.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

remember, nobody can stretch the truth like a fisherman can....


----------



## 89rfl (Aug 15, 2011)

we got stuck in port aransas on a rock hard sandy bottom. i dont know if it matters on the age of the boat but its a 1989 redfish line with a 2010 4 stroke 115 yamaha


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Typically you can about double the stated depth to get actual depth. In other words if a boat can run in 3 inches, it's probably really 6... I ran my Sea Fox ONCE in about 8 inches with JP all the way up and I was throwing a muddy rooster tail. Realistically it was good to about 16-18 inches and you better find 2 feet of deeper water pretty quick..

Anything less than a foot is pretty darned skinny when you factor in skeg and at least middle of the hub for the prop.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I have seen the video from railbird and it is insane shallow! No b/s


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Don't ever look back, don't ever stop, lol. Once you get scared and stop your screwed in skinny water. Skinny water boats are like 4 wheel drive trucks, sure you can go places you've not ever been before, but they can also get you in the worst bind you've ever been in. They might can get you there, but you still have to get out sooner or later, and hopefully the tide isn't dropping. I've been there


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

I worry more about my hole shot than plane depth. Getting up on my own wake is shallow enough to scare the spots off my fish...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

sotexhookset said:


> Post up. No tree hugging going on here.


I had the pleasure of meeting the Majek Master, and can tell you, he speaks only truths. I saw the video, and it is to say the least, IMPRESSIVE. He's given some good info though. You only have so much water in extreme skinny water conditions. Your tunnel can only gather so much in a certain amount of time.
I know a southfork 15/42 tunnel will run 1-2" for at least 50 yards on accident. Luckily there was 6" on the other side.
And as Railbird alluded, a longer boat gives more buoyancy.


----------



## driftwoodfisher (Oct 4, 2005)

railbird said:


> My limit in soft bottom is about 8-9" drift to deeper water if you are shallower or start pushing. If you are over hard sand add a few inches, if you don't all you are doing is tearing up equipment, and the bottom. Running over and getting on plane are 2 different questions.


Railbird, you are truly a 2 cool dude. I have looked at you responses to these threads for a long time. I want to tell you thank you for your no nonsense responses. I know you have seen mine as well. That is why this place is so special. OH happy b-day Monty. Peace


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

My set up. This is summer set up not winter. Winter time I raise motor another 1.5". This is the limit thought to maintain good water pressure.
And yes, I need to repair my skeg.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

89rfl said:


> I have heard so many people say how shallow they can go in their flats boats but my 18 ft majek redfish line met its match in more water than some people say they can run in. i dont know if I am running it wrong or if they are just miss judging their water depth but after we were stuck i got out the measuring tape and it was 5 inches of water. Like I have a freind with a curlew and he said that he can get up in 6 inches of water and i think he is is miss judgeing the water and just proud of his new boat.If anybody can go shallower tell me or is that maxing out the boat on its shallow water abilites.


I think, if I am reading correctly between the lines, that you are calling B.S. and I am going to back you on it. You watch - lots of folks are going to say that I am a chump that just doesnt know how to run a boat. That is fine. I recieved the title of Captain before some of them caught their first hard head.
My 1st Majek was a 1987 18 RFL. Since then I have owned 2 21 RFLs and most recently a 25 RFL. I like em and dont think anything runs shallower. The 21 is a little better than its big or little brothers. Majek says the 18 draws 7"s. I cant say for sure but I doubt that is fully loaded. So, in 5"s you were at least 2"s short (no way you guys will pass on that chance to ding me). Hard bottom? Do yourself and your lower unit a favor and push it out to 12 -16"s before you try to get up. On plane? Yep, 3"s is no problem as long as you dont let it down. Many times I have seen the oysters sticking up through the water as I passed by. But set it down in 5"s and you are stuck (unless the only load you have is helium).
So, dont despare. I dont think you are doing anything wrong other than expecting a little too much. If you need to float in 5", consider alluminum. Good fishing!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

KEMPOC said:


> I think, if I am reading correctly between the lines, that you are calling B.S. and I am going to back you on it. You watch - lots of folks are going to say that I am a chump that just doesnt know how to run a boat. That is fine. I recieved the title of Captain before some of them caught their first hard head.
> My 1st Majek was a 1987 18 RFL. Since then I have owned 2 21 RFLs and most recently a 25 RFL. I like em and dont think anything runs shallower. The 21 is a little better than its big or little brothers. Majek says the 18 draws 7"s. I cant say for sure but I doubt that is fully loaded. So, in 5"s you were at least 2"s short (no way you guys will pass on that chance to ding me). Hard bottom? Do yourself and your lower unit a favor and push it out to 12 -16"s before you try to get up. On plane? Yep, 3"s is no problem as long as you dont let it down. Many times I have seen the oysters sticking up through the water as I passed by. But set it down in 5"s and you are stuck (unless the only load you have is helium)
> So, dont despare. I dont think you are doing anything wrong other than expecting a little too much. If you need to float in 5", consider alluminum. Good fishing!


Easy now, I think he was talking about running. I don't know if those boats will get up in extreme skinny water, butI seen a vid that says they will "run" in it.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> Easy now, I think he was talking about running. I don't know if those boats will get up in extreme skinny water, butI seen a vid that says they will "run" in it.


After re-reading the post, I think you are right. Sounds like he is refering to running. I might have jumped the gun a little there.
As I said though, it should run across 3"s on plane.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I've got up in some pretty skinny stuff. But it involved hanging half my body out the boat, turning hard one way and making circles. Pretty ridiculous and unnecassary to say the least for 6 ducks. Oh, and all this afyer repositioning everything in the boat.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> I've got up in some pretty skinny stuff. But it involved hanging half my body out the boat, turning hard one way and making circles. Pretty ridiculous and unnecassary to say the least for 6 ducks. Oh, and all this afyer repositioning everything in the boat.


Shoulda put a harness on your dog and let him pull ya out! After all, they love to please. My dog would drag an anvil across crushed glass if he thought it would make me happy!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

KEMPOC said:


> I think, if I am reading correctly between the lines, that you are calling B.S. and I am going to back you on it. You watch - lots of folks are going to say that I am a chump that just doesnt know how to run a boat. That is fine. I recieved the title of Captain before some of them caught their first hard head.
> My 1st Majek was a 1987 18 RFL. Since then I have owned 2 21 RFLs and most recently a 25 RFL. I like em and dont think anything runs shallower. The 21 is a little better than its big or little brothers. Majek says the 18 draws 7"s. I cant say for sure but I doubt that is fully loaded. So, in 5"s you were at least 2"s short (no way you guys will pass on that chance to ding me). Hard bottom? Do yourself and your lower unit a favor and push it out to 12 -16"s before you try to get up. On plane? Yep, 3"s is no problem as long as you dont let it down. Many times I have seen the oysters sticking up through the water as I passed by. But set it down in 5"s and you are stuck (unless the only load you have is helium).
> So, dont despare. I dont think you are doing anything wrong other than expecting a little too much. If you need to float in 5", consider alluminum. Good fishing!


I would be hard pressed to find argument with any of your statements. Draft is what it is. Waiting until you get in deeper water is the best advice. As with most fishing patience is a virtue.

If you are interested in reading thoughts on how to run skinny effectively, have a look at some earlier skinny running threads. There is 1 that has over 400 posts on it if you search.

If you want to get together for some help on running your rfl, just pm me and I'd be happy to talk to you about it or even come over and look at your setup.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

railbird said:


> I would be hard pressed to find argument with any of your statements. Draft is what it is. Waiting until you get in deeper water is the best advice. As with most fishing patience is a virtue.
> 
> If you are interested in reading thoughts on how to run skinny effectively, have a look at some earlier skinny running threads. There is 1 that has over 400 posts on it if you search.
> 
> If you want to get together for some help on running your rfl, just pm me and I'd be happy to talk to you about it or even come over and look at your setup.


Thanks for the offer. However, respectfully, I think I have it pretty well mastered. There is no technique or set up that can make a prop driven, outboard powered boat run wtihout water. As for draft off plane, yep, weight distribution such that the bottom of the hull is flat will minimisedraft but, its still a matter of displacement. X lbs / ~8 = gallons of displacement required. 
Having said all of that, I fish recreationally. I try not to abuse my equipment or the environment. Thats just my style and I dont think doing it differently from me is wrong (unless you are tearing up the grass I want to fish) - just different. I just know that people sometimes exagerate. Shallowest, smoothest, dryest, fastest, and then there is the whole other subject about how my truck will pull more, faster, on less fuel than everyone elses. 
The original poster probably has some room to learn a little. I was simply sugesting that he not expect to be able to fully match all that he hears.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Railbird -

In re-reading my response to you, I think I sounded a little snotty. Not my intent. Thanks for the offer. We all have room to learn. 
-Good fishing.


----------



## andrewj_22 (Oct 30, 2006)

Two of my fishing partners has a tx skiff without a jackplate and I have been with them running in 6-7".

One of these guys dad has a 21 rfl and I have been with him on it, total of four guys on board, and I would say the water looked every bit of 5". Soft bottom.

Like Railbird said, you might be going too fast. I've also been in the nine mile hole, 3 200 pound people on plane at around 10mph running in what looks like 6". Soft bottom also.


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

Railbird! Railbird!, Video!, Video!---That video left me speechless


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

So how fast can you go in skinny water and still maintain adequate water pressure in an RFL?


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Csafisher said:


> So how fast can you go in skinny water and still maintain adequate water pressure in an RFL?


Never above 4500 rpm IMO.. and don't run with the motor tucked under all the way, need to trim out.. helps from dragging and you will still get water to the intakes.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

You and Railbird are on the money. I recently sold my 16' Majek TX Skiff and it would run in 5" or a little less on plane w/ soft bottom with the setup just right. I preffered to have 16-18" to get up in. Ive also spent lots of time in 21" RFL's and its my skinny water 1st choice no doubt.



KEMPOC said:


> I think, if I am reading correctly between the lines, that you are calling B.S. and I am going to back you on it. You watch - lots of folks are going to say that I am a chump that just doesnt know how to run a boat. That is fine. I recieved the title of Captain before some of them caught their first hard head.
> My 1st Majek was a 1987 18 RFL. Since then I have owned 2 21 RFLs and most recently a 25 RFL. I like em and dont think anything runs shallower. The 21 is a little better than its big or little brothers. Majek says the 18 draws 7"s. I cant say for sure but I doubt that is fully loaded. So, in 5"s you were at least 2"s short (no way you guys will pass on that chance to ding me). Hard bottom? Do yourself and your lower unit a favor and push it out to 12 -16"s before you try to get up. On plane? Yep, 3"s is no problem as long as you dont let it down. Many times I have seen the oysters sticking up through the water as I passed by. But set it down in 5"s and you are stuck (unless the only load you have is helium).
> So, dont despare. I dont think you are doing anything wrong other than expecting a little too much. If you need to float in 5", consider alluminum. Good fishing!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

bb1234 said:


> Railbird! Railbird!, Video!, Video!---That video left me speechless


I call bull on that video and think it is photoshopped 

think he needs to post it again for further inspection


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

All I know is if I want to go play in the mud puddles, I need Railbirds setup. I also know I would never question a 21RFL.



fishin shallow said:


> I call bull on that video and think it is photoshopped
> 
> think he needs to post it again for further inspection


----------



## billr23 (Jul 26, 2008)

Please post up the video! Too far from the coast and need a fix...


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Leave it up for 15 min. PLEEEEEAAAASSSSEEE.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't believe anything short of a trip to Portland is gonna work. And I understand his reasons.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Rail bird can back up his words......with that video of his boat running in mud.
Unbelievable.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I had the pleasure to watch it once on the interwebs. I would've called him a liar if I had not seen the vid. Awesome.


----------



## 89rfl (Aug 15, 2011)

i measured from the bottom of the hull to the tip of the scag and it was 6 inches exactly so i dont understand how you can possible go any shallower in my rig? and when i bought it at krestas they said it would go in 6 inches so i geuss thats what its set for. I dont actully want to go that shallow but its nice to be able to do it when you get in a jam because thats what happened to us and i was wondering if the motor needs to be raised.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

89rfl said:


> i measured from the bottom of the hull to the tip of the scag and it was 6 inches exactly so i dont understand how you can possible go any shallower in my rig? and when i bought it at krestas they said it would go in 6 inches so i geuss thats what its set for. I dont actully want to go that shallow but its nice to be able to do it when you get in a jam because thats what happened to us and i was wondering if the motor needs to be raised.


this isn't a majek rfl but it works the same. it should explain how it works.

http://www.flatscat.com/performance2a.htm


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

*THIS IS THE BOAT YOU NEED!!!!*


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Holy mud bar........thats friken awesome and for such a BIG boat.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Dang!!!!!!!!


----------



## rodriga (May 11, 2009)

I run a 16 ft shoalwater similiar to the Chiquita made by flatlander and it will float in 5" and run in 5' as well. It can get up on plane in 5' of water (truely ankle deep) but you must have only a driver plus one passenger on the front chest and spin it around two times at full throttle. (60hp e-tec 240lbs) I've done it a hand full of times and have stopped doing it as it's not worth the wear and tear on the lower unit. If I had a 90 hp it would push straight out of the water I bet. Now I just get out and easily push it to deeper water near by based on the GPS tracking system. Just follow the same line out and you soon find deep enough water.


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey 89Rfl

I don't know ur setup or what most people do. I cant get up in 12". Be vary careful, I only run shallow in certain familiar areas and only to get over certain shallow mud humps. For example, when the tide starts to turn in I know I'm safe and know the path, I hammer and listen and feel for slightest resistance (in mud) then adjust. 

Never run shallow in areas you do not know. If I cant get up I use tolling motor and head for channels or death changes.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Seems like on most RFL's the jackplate is set up to where the skeg is level with the bottom of the boat. If not, the little bit that sticks out just get's warn over time. If jacked all the way up and you still have a lot of motor sticking below the tunnel, maybe the motor needs to be moved.


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

I say just get rid of your pl' prop outboard and get you one of these jet propelled outboards. No prop to worry about getting tore up


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

You need a boat with a "well designed" tunnel. Add a jackplate, water pressure gauge, low water pickup on the engine, and 1 or 2 custom cupped props. Mount the jackplate so the bottom of the skeg is level with the bottom of the boat at full jackplate elevation. 

Practice on how to trim the boat so you can get it up in shallow water without destroying the bottom area grass when you takeoff.

Charles


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

89rfl said:


> i measured from the bottom of the hull to the tip of the scag and it was 6 inches exactly so i dont understand how you can possible go any shallower in my rig? and when i bought it at krestas they said it would go in 6 inches so i geuss thats what its set for. I dont actully want to go that shallow but its nice to be able to do it when you get in a jam because thats what happened to us and i was wondering if the motor needs to be raised.


With jack plate and trim, you should never run your motor 6in under your hull in shallow water. Trim up as much as possible and watch your water pressure, when pressure starts dropping, trim down some to maintain good pressure... 
Btw... I was the video man for Railbirds video. I was laying on the front deck of his boat filming it... Railbird and I have ran in some very skinny situations and have learned our boats capabilities well.


----------



## 89rfl (Aug 15, 2011)

yeah with the jack plate all the way up is 6 inches under the hull so i geuss its to low. so how hard is it to raise the motor or in other words how much will it cost me to get a dealer to do it ( the closest dealer to me is bernies in victoria or krestas).


----------



## 89rfl (Aug 15, 2011)

Also what size of a jack palte do yall use (6,8,12 inch) because mine is only a 6


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

El Primero said:


> Seems like on most RFL's the jackplate is set up to where the skeg is level with the bottom of the boat.
> 
> That's when jacked all the way up or just about that far. Like other folks have said PM or call Railbird. I've spent a lot of time with him on his rfl's even the ole "magic carpet" rip. He can make those boats PERFORM in the skinny stuff.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

your setup should look like this...............................


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

and then you can do this....................


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

pipeliner345 said:


> and then you can do this....................


:rotfl:


----------



## trackersocha (Sep 7, 2011)

how long does it take to get out of that?


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

How many people did u beat to that spot...


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

trackersocha said:


> how long does it take to get out of that?


once my buddy got there it was 10 minutes and we were back in the water. we were ALL very surprised at how smooth it went back in.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

89rfl.........didnt me to hijack your thread, but just be careful if you set it up any shallower cause you can and will become a member of the high ground club!


----------



## 89rfl (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks for the picture it helps to see it more than just to hear what to do


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

parallel parking :smile:


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

run empire with tunnel. always guage by crab traps. 1/2 crab trap showing with mud bottom no problem running. need crab trap depth to get up with no problems. will run shallower but will not even come close to floating when it does stop!!!! learned the hard way. about 3" deep when it stopped going forward.


----------



## browntide (Jul 25, 2008)

If your 18 is foamed/sealed like my 21....Check for water in your hull 

"Kenneth M. (70.216.193.64) from TEXAS says Majek
I have a 1987 RFL. This boat and I have been fishing together for 21 years! It looks rough but then so do I. I think they all leak around the console screws and mine is no exception. It draws at least 2" more than it did in 1987 and is obviously has a good load of water in it. I have not bothered to cut a hole and suck it out but it certainly impacts the boat's performance"


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Lots of good advice here. As for the video, i will give it some thought on how/when to post it again. Engine setup before you hit the water (like pipeliners) is critical. Jackplate and trim setup before you get in marginal conditions is as important as going slow over super shallow water. Above all else, know where you are and stay away from hard white sand.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Your eyes and the wind will tell you where you can and can't run pretty simple. If you know what you're capable of, remember the wave size is 1/2 the water depth. Breaking rollers being the obvious exception. 3" waves=6" of water depth. I know that if there's any ripple, I'm good to go, but oil slick shoalwater is just past my abilities.

The statements about speed is right on, go too fast, you'll suck the water out of your tunnel and down you'll go quick. But it is tempting to shower down when you feel something bumping. You'll just end up another 200 feet stuck is all.

One of the things not discussed yet, most really shallow running hulls will lose what little ability to turn they had, when you feel the water lifting the hull (because it doesn't compress) then be very aware you'll have to start sliding and pointing, because turning the wheel won't have any effect on what direction you're going. Why you see so many boats piled up sideways on the bank. Can't turn and can't stop.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*pmgoffjr is a flats running pro I totally agree*



pmgoffjr said:


> Your eyes and the wind will tell you where you can and can't run pretty simple. If you know what you're capable of, remember the wave size is 1/2 the water depth. Breaking rollers being the obvious exception. 3" waves=6" of water depth. I know that if there's any ripple, I'm good to go, but oil slick shoalwater is just past my abilities.
> 
> The statements about speed is right on, go too fast, you'll suck the water out of your tunnel and down you'll go quick. But it is tempting to shower down when you feel something bumping. You'll just end up another 200 feet stuck is all.
> 
> One of the things not discussed yet, most really shallow running hulls will lose what little ability to turn they had, when you feel the water lifting the hull (because it doesn't compress) then be very aware you'll have to start sliding and pointing, because turning the wheel won't have any effect on what direction you're going. Why you see so many boats piled up sideways on the bank. Can't turn and can't stop.


These are very important subjects if you plan on running in shallow water. Honing your ability to read the water dept at a glance is critical. It will keep you from making a bad decision. As mentioned above, oil slick surfaces are too shallow for any prop driven boat. If you plan to go places you have never been, don't do it unless you have wind to help you gauge water depth.

The subject of turning is a great topic for this thread. You should never try to turn quickly when you find yourself in a (too shallow situation), in fact you should draw lines of exit in 1/2 to 1 mile radius'. Most people who stick their rigs will do it by panicking and trying to turn too quickly. Think about how a tunnel delivers water to the engine for thrust and cooling. If you turn hard, the path the water will take under your hull is sideways, not front to back, as will be needed to feed the river of water thru the tunnel to the engine. As stated above when you trap water between the hull and the bay floor, it has an effect of increased bouyancy. This lifts the hull to the surface. A flat bottom boat can skip like a flat rock in this situation, two very bad things occur, you lose thrust and steering when sliding sideways.

Turning can be done, it just has to be done with a plan. The most important piece of equipment a flats boat should have is a water pressure gauge. You have to turn as mentiond above. PMGOFFJR described it as (sliding and pointing), that is exactly what it is. What I do is force the boat into a slide for a few seconds until i lose water pressure, then i staighten out the line and feed the engine with water from the tunnel. This allows water pressure to return. I go for 3-20 seconds in a straight line depending on how much space i have and then force it into a slide again watch for a fall in water pressure and straighten out again. This is repeated until i have drawn a safe line to deeper water.

Being in control of your boat is your responsibility, going slow and making good decisions is part of that responsibility. Remember go slow and let your tunnel do the work, and have an exit plan.


----------



## 89rfl (Aug 15, 2011)

ok thanks fo the tips they help alot and now i see what i did wrong. and i found on my motor how to raise it where the bolts conect to the jack plate but it only looks like i can raise it an inch and a half is there any other way to raise it without drilling holes in my transom. also do they make a jack plate that raises the motor any higher than 6 inches.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll make it pretty simple to basic tunnel hull rigging. Without low water pickups, you're going to want the prop shaft at max jack plate height (everything level) to be 3 1/2" under the top of the tunnel. That's the only measurement that matters, that will be enough water to keep your intakes filled, and a decent prop design can run that high without problems. Any higher and you'll need to invest in low water pickup, and a surfacing style prop (with compression plate of course).


----------



## TBird1610 (Jan 28, 2011)

Pipeliner345

Who makes those Trim Tabs you're running on your boat?


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Those are plain ol' step n trims. Very effective.


----------



## LWRedfish (Feb 26, 2011)

Interesting, But I know I have stuck mine three times RFL 21 w/ 140 Suz. Once in sand, twice in shell.
I must confess. I did not measure the water depth either time, but it was pretty darn shallow.
I will also say that if you see shallow water coming at you and you know you are not going to make it thru it. You are out of luck, because you aint going to turn it


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

This is the shallowest (confirmed) I have run, running a 14.5 Shoalwater Cat and a 60hp etech. I feel I have another inch or 2 before I will start rubbing.

Stuck it once down in rock port. 2" hard sand, and I slid WAY up onto it. Had to unload everything and 3 of us barely got it pushed out.

Note: Middle pic is jacked all the way down


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I run very shallow a lot of the times I am out fishing. Everything you guys said is excellent info! One thing I can add to this happened to me this last weekend. I knew I would be able to run in a certain area as I have done it many times before, what i didn't think about was a bunch of grass across the flats!! The water was deep enough for me to run for a short distance but once in it, the grass got ahold of me. Overheated and that was all she wrote. Luckily with everyone off the boat we could push it through the mud for about 150yards to some deeper water. Guess my point is that even though you have run an area very shallow many times, mother nature can and will change it up on you! Be careful


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

We've modified our jets so grass isn't going to affect it, I can run through foamy matted up salad...but a fist sized oyster shell can sure stop my progress...


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

pmgoffjr said:


> We've modified our jets so grass isn't going to affect it, I can run through foamy matted up salad...but a fist sized oyster shell can sure stop my progress...


 That's what I need to do then!! What did you do? Yourself or purchased new intakes? Are you talking about an outboard?


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice Baby Cat.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

On the outboard jet, they come standard with a grate over the intake, and a reverse bar, take that junk off, and it'll chew up grass like a food processor, and spit it out. 

Don't confuse it with a prop, or jet ski type jet, different animal.


----------

